# Probleme mit X11 fonts



## JMK (3. März 2004)

Hallo ,
bin neu hier und habe auch direkt ein groesseres Problem :

Und zwar habe ich mit Tgif erstellte Grafiken vorliegen die den font "Times" in der Schriftgroesse 60 nutzen , dieser font ist aber nicht installiert . Habe ueber Yast ( nutze Suse Linux , teste auf Versionen 8.1 , 8.2 und 9.0 ) alle Pakete mit fonts installiert aber leider ist die Groesse 60 fuer diesen font nicht verfuegbar . Weiss jemand was nun zu tun ist ? Ich habe mich etwas weiter mit fonts beschaeftigt und unter anderem auch einige Truetype fonts neu installiert mit denen ich dann die von Tgif genutzten Fonts ersetzen wollte weil Truetype fonts angeblich automatisch skalieren . Die fonts kann ich auch wunderbar mit Open Office nutzen aber leider nicht mit Tgif ( dort funktioniert nur die Groesse 17 ) . Habe auch mit xfontsel mir die Truetype fonts angeguckt diese stehen auch dort nur in der Groesse 17 zur verfuegung :-(
Also zusammengefasst suche ich eine Alternative um in Tgif groessere fonts nutzen zu koennen ( die Dateien wurden mit Tgif auf Suse 7.? erstellt , kann aber auf einem ebenfalls vorhandenen Suse 7.1 System auch nix mit den fonts anfangen ) .
Dazu ist mir egal wie , also entweder benoetige ich ( mindestes ) den Times font in der Groesse 60 (die ist hier sehr beliebt ) oder eine moeglichkeit fonts unter X11 skalieren zu lassen.
Hoffe mir kann ( und will ) hier jemand helfen
Gruss 
Jan


----------

